# Deer Antler Pens



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are 2 of a 4 pen Antler order that I finished tonight.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice. I like the shaping...


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are very nice ! Good job ! LL


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

I really like those. Very Nice!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is a nice job.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good looking pens. What finish are you using? gb


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Gb, I had to use a bit of CA glue due to the imperfections of these antlers. They are pretty old. After the CA I sanded with 400 grit and then wet sanded with 2000 grit. I then applied the HUT Ultra Gloss Plastic polish. If it still isn't as shiney as I like, I wet sand again and repolish.


----------

